# Ringneck Doves & Wedding Dove for adoption



## Whitedove06 (Jul 7, 2009)

Hi- These birds NEED adoption ASAP! This lady can no longer keep them;
she also has bunnies that need homes too.
This message was forwarded to me. The Doves are Ring-neck (don't know color)-and two male white "wedding" doves.

Contact info: [email protected]


----------



## mich23 (Jan 20, 2010)

i will love to have it but can you ship it i live in worcester


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

mich23 said:


> i will love to have it but can you ship it i live in worcester



I suggest that you try to contact Whitedove06 through the email address they posted. 

Many times people that leave another address don't bother checking back to the forum.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

also it is from aug 09


----------

